# Front Page News



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My frogs and tads made the front page of the Lakeland Ledger today.... sort of.
I actually supply Dr Logan with tads and a few froglets for his class projects.

Frogs in the Classroom at Polk State College an Antidote to Learning Lethargy | TheLedger.com


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cool! I wish there were more pictures of that big tank of his! Really liked its hardscape from what I could see! lol


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great stuff, Kevin! I admire willingness to help with educating our kids/young adults. It's the greatest gift we can give to the future.



Reef_Haven said:


> My frogs and tads made the front page of the Lakeland Ledger today.... sort of.
> I actually supply Dr Logan with tads and a few froglets for his class projects.
> 
> Frogs in the Classroom at Polk State College an Antidote to Learning Lethargy | TheLedger.com


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> Great stuff, Kevin! I admire willingness to help with educating our kids/young adults. It's the greatest gift we can give to the future.


Thanks,
We've put together vivariums at elementary and high schools as well. The younger kids definitely pay more attention and ask better questions?


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Great stuff, Educating our young people is the best way to keep the preservation efforts going. Well done!


----------

